# Fall Hummingbird Migration



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

Get those feeders clean out and hung up! We keep feeders up year round for a nesting pair we have. Since last week the numbers here in West End Austin County have been slowly increasing and they are doing their "defend the feeder" behaviour. That means there should be more south of I10. 

Remember, if you wouldn't drink from the feeder either should the birds. Keep 'em clean.

Sugar water ratio is 1 part sugar to 4 parts BOILED water (1 cup sugar, 4 cups water).


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

Yes, I have seen a couple in my area just ainâ€™t got my feeders up yet


----------



## fy0834 (Jan 18, 2011)

He is watching me fill feeders...


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

wisslbritches said:


> Get those feeders clean out and hung up! We keep feeders up year round for a nesting pair we have. Since last week the numbers here in West End Austin County have been slowly increasing and they are doing their "defend the feeder" behaviour. That means there should be more south of I10.
> 
> Remember, if you wouldn't drink from the feeder either should the birds. Keep 'em clean.
> 
> Sugar water ratio is 1 part sugar to 4 parts BOILED water (1 cup sugar, 4 cups water).


Good on you for the reminder. I'm going right now to pull mine out and get them cleaned and hung.



fy0834 said:


> He is watching me fill feeders...


What is THAT? I never saw one like that before.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

When do they usually hit coast


----------



## Lunkerman (Dec 27, 2004)

fy0834 said:


> View attachment 4337403
> 
> 
> He is watching me fill feeders...


I've never seen one like that in the hill country. He looks almost fat, for a hummingbird anyway.

I have so many where I live I gave up on the feeders, just got to be too much. So I planted a bunch of flowering plants that they like instead. A little more work on the front end but a lot less on the back end.


----------



## fy0834 (Jan 18, 2011)

pocjetty said:


> Good on you for the reminder. I'm going right now to pull mine out and get them cleaned and hung.
> 
> What is THAT? I never saw one like that before.


Rufous Hummingbird... Colorado


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

We have at least, three two females and one male, that stay with us all year so we keep at least one feeder going all year.


----------



## Ox Eye (Dec 17, 2007)

Have had a small feeder out for a month with very little activity â€¦ refills needed almost every other week. Filled it just last Friday and it's almost empty today. So, yeah, they're starting to be on the move!


----------



## dunedawg (Jun 17, 2007)

Saw my 1st one yesterday in the 76401. Feeders are cleaned and filled!!


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

The vanguard reached Polk county Saturday. They are buzzing the thousands of knockout roses in the yard.
Its feeder time. 
My neighbor puts up a dozen but my birds are on food stamp so a couple is all they get.


----------



## 3reds (Feb 7, 2007)

I have had five at my house for about two weeks.


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

We are getting an increase of activity at our feeders here in Minnesota as well. I'm not sure if it's extras from this year's hatch, or if we are starting to get some of the Canadian birds starting to head south.

A high %age seem to be female Rubys. Do the "young of the year" Rubys have female colors for the year that they hatch in?


----------



## caz (Oct 23, 2006)

Saw my first one the other day at the waterway lofts in the woodlands.


----------



## StxDino (Aug 4, 2017)

Have had 6 feeders out for about 2 weeks , we have about 5 buzzing around right now Alvin area


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heffleysmill (Aug 10, 2010)

We've got about a dozen at the feeders in Columbus.


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

We get a huge number of hummers during the fall migration. I thought I would share this for those of you who get a bunch of hummers. This feeder is the best I have found. The birds like them, they hold a quart of food each, they are easy to take apart to clean and sterilize and they are inexpensive.

http://www.walmart.com/ip/First-Nature-Hummingbird-Feeder/22730125

or

https://www.walmart.com/ip/First-Nature-32-oz-Hummingbird-Feeder/27903114

At the height of the migration I have 25 of these feeders going and have to fill them daily. They go thru 5 gallons of sugar water a day.

I really like how easy they are to clean. The base splits apart into two pieces. I take a rubbermade tote and fill it half full of bleach water. Dump the parts in, let them soak for a bit, give them a scrub with a bottle brush, rinse and they are clean, sanitized and ready to roll again. Quick and easy. I refill daily and sanitize about once every 4 or 5 days during the height of the migration.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

put feeder out yesterday , havent seen one there yet but saw 1st one feeding on trumpet vines near it ,


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Sunbeam said:


> The vanguard reached Polk county Saturday. They are buzzing the thousands of *knockout roses* in the yard.
> Its feeder time.
> My neighbor puts up a dozen but my birds are on food stamp so a couple is all they get.


If I water my double knockouts so the blooms don't wither up and die, will it help?

I am serious.

PS - From what I tried to find, the color may attract them, but they don't really feed on them?


----------



## SaltwaterSlick (Jun 11, 2012)

They started showing up north of Houston in 77327 last week or so. All rubies so far...


----------



## Dolphin (May 21, 2004)

Had one show up about two weeks ago. Got the feeders up and filled last weekend. Had about 4 zooming between them last night.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Cleaned & refilled the 2 existing hummingbird feeders, then put up 4 additional as the fall migration has finally started here (a week later than normal).


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

We are in west Livingston and Da Boss has put out feeders for a couple of months now. It seems they are â€œpermant residentsâ€, not too many, about a dozen or so.


----------



## Bad Bullet Bob (Nov 16, 2015)

We have had 4 since the spring migration at Chapple Hill feed them thru the summer. And now we have 3 in Sugar Land hitting the feeder. Lots of fun to watch.


----------



## DGAustin (Jun 5, 2005)

Had three buzzing around four feeders here in Aransas Pass. Looking forward to a lot more.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

I put out a couple of feeders on Tuesday, and had 3 hummers show up today. 

I love watching them buzz around.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

I need to get busy


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

I put a feeder up at my camp East Of Centerville Tuesday and had three hummers fighting over it in 30 minutes.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Here's a picture from POC on Labor Day, a few years ago. Joe Surovik told me he filled all three feeders on his porch, three times daily. On the fence overlooking the ranch, back-side of town. It was during a drought and the big fire at Bastrop. I wore a red shirt and the dang things were all over me. One of the birds was a rufus visiting from New Mexico way, he was supposedly out of his range. Finally got him with the camera, you could see him flying in from the woods.


----------



## StxDino (Aug 4, 2017)

They are starting to show up good in Alvin area, here are a few pics I took this afternoon





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Their buzzing here. Need more feeders and more sugar water.


----------



## Eltruchador (Apr 8, 2005)

Normally keep 2 feeders going year round for the locals here in Edinburg/McAllen, but added 2 more yesterday due to the abundance of new arrivals. I look forward to this time of the year


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Hummers are getting thick in East Chambers now. There are probably 30-40 in the bottlebrush on the fence line. Five feeders out now. Picking up more sugar in the morning.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fishingfred (Jul 16, 2007)

We have them here in Tomball, got two feeders set up and have six hummers fighting for control of them.


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

We have at least 5 or 6 visiting our feeders. Filled up the feeders twice in the last week. Unfortunately, I have seen two dead hummers on the road in front of the house in the last two weeks.


----------



## wuptmor (Apr 29, 2011)

We have 3 feeders up with about 6 birds. But they are have to fight the honey bees. Never seen so many bees on the feeders before.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Big group showed up yesterday. Y









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

Noice how the words â€œhummingbirdâ€ and â€œshareâ€ are never associated with each other. 

Bossy little things. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BBCAT (Feb 2, 2010)

It always amazes me the amount of energy ours waste chasing others off the other feeders.


----------



## Court (Jul 16, 2011)

Had one here in Richmond this morning.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Got ours up yesterday. Itâ€™s raining this morning, real rain, so havenâ€™t seen any yet.


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

Just looked at my feeder and there is one sitting on my feeder watching it rain. Probably wishing another one would dive bomb him.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

We have 12 feeders up now. Lots of birds, but the main wave hasn't arrived yet...


----------



## BBCAT (Feb 2, 2010)

I stretched a section of green plastic coated wire used for clothes line near my feeders. It gives them a steady roost and they make good use of it.


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

We have had more hummingbirds in the last week than ever before. We are filling the two feeder up every day. I guess it's time to buy some more feeders. We have had at least 10 at a time buzzing around.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

We only have three birds, one of which is a resident. This morning one flew in the workshop so we moved one of the feeders to hang on the garage door. Have this happen every year. It will eventually find the feeder. Otherwise, it will fly around until it runs out of energy so if we don't see it and recoup it, it will die.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

WillieT said:


> Got ours up yesterday. Itâ€™s raining this morning, real rain, so havenâ€™t seen any yet.


Rain let up and we already have at least 2 coming.


----------



## squidly (Sep 26, 2005)

Got half a dozen at my house in Pecan Grove


----------



## cajunautoxer (Aug 10, 2011)

galvbay said:


> Big group showed up yesterday. Y
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where did you pick up those feeders from?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


----------



## Snookered (Jun 16, 2009)

Trouthappy said:


> Here's a picture from POC on Labor Day, a few years ago. Joe Surovik told me he filled all three feeders on his porch, three times daily. On the fence overlooking the ranch, back-side of town. It was during a drought and the big fire at Bastrop. I wore a red shirt and the dang things were all over me. One of the birds was a rufus visiting from New Mexico way, he was supposedly out of his range. Finally got him with the camera, you could see him flying in from the woods.


nice catch on the rufous there, Trouthappy...

I have a couple of buff-bullies that nested in my yard still lurking around and giving the black-chinned static over the feeder....haven't seen the hordes yet...
snookered


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

IPhone in SloMo....turn the volume up.






Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

I don't understand the pictures with a bunch feeding at the same time. We had a big bunch show up a couple of days ago. I have four feeders out, and I spaced them well away from each other. But we always have a bully or two that run all of the others away from the feeders. I've never seen a big group all feeding peacefully like that.


----------



## Garwood57 (Jul 1, 2007)

In Canyon Lake, still just seeing the local residents.


----------



## 3reds (Feb 7, 2007)

More showing up. Have about 30 now.


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Got about 15-20 in Utopia, guess they are headed to Rockport.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Got about 4 or 5 beating up on each other here in 77539


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

I've been refilling the hummingbird feeders daily (2 gallons/day the last 4 days)... There a ton of birds here as we are smack dab in the middle of one of their main migratory routes.

While it is impossible to count them, we can estimate their numbers. From what I've read, the average ruby throated hummer consumes *.46* ounces of nectar per day. As I previously mentioned, they are consuming 2 gallons (256 ounces) per day, so we estimate that there are 556 birds here right now & it isn't even peak season yet... Mrs. Ranch & I love watching them swarm each morning & evening!!!


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

They are hitting me pretty hard today I also took this slow mo of them, kind of a long didnâ€™t get them all in almost impossible to count how many but theyâ€™re keeping me busy.





Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeV (Jun 5, 2006)

Nice video.


----------



## Neck-deep (Jun 27, 2007)

I havnt been outside in a while but today it is nice enough to watch the games outside. One minute ago I just saw 5 hummingbirds all at once that were picking on eatchother and zumming all over the backyard. I live in Pharr. About 2 weeks ago I was out here and would see 1 to 2 at times (not very many). Just now there is one at the hummingbird feeder. Im hoping we get rain here today. We have not had a good rain since mid June. Maybe I can get a pic of a bird?.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Here in the Woodlands I have 2 feeders. About 5-6 zooming around. The bully males chase the others away. Waiting for the masses to migrate thru


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

I donâ€™t know whatâ€™s going on now, Iâ€™ve been finding several hummers resting in the most unusual positions. Not perched, but sitting down. Saw this little guy this morning picked him up, held it very gently for a few minutes, then turned him loose. Donâ€™t know if they are wore out from long flights during this nasty weather or what. 









Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk


----------



## DCUnger (Jul 25, 2012)

I had 20 of them in Rocksprings last weekend.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

looks like weather brought some in , got some pretty good wars going on on feeders in front of the house and back


----------



## Specsniper (Jul 26, 2004)

Have seen a few around the new house the past few days. Have a feeder but not sure how to make the food. Can someone give me the recipe?


----------



## Captain Marty (Jul 14, 2006)

As stated earlier:

Sugar water ratio is 1 part sugar to 4 parts BOILED water (1 cup sugar, 4 cups water).


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

cubera said:


> I donâ€™t know whatâ€™s going on now, Iâ€™ve been finding several hummers resting in the most unusual positions. Not perched, but sitting down. Saw this little guy this morning picked him up, held it very gently for a few minutes, then turned him loose. Donâ€™t know if they are wore out from long flights during this nasty weather or what.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's really hard to say why they are like that. Like you said, it could be exhaustion from a long flight. It could also be that they got into some old, tainted/spoiled feeders on their trip down from the north. Could be just an old age thing as well.

We still have our feeders up in case some late Canadian birds come through, but we have very little activity here in northern MN. The weather has been above average so far, but we are forecast for dropping temps by Monday. I think that most of the migration is triggered by "daylight hours" rather than temps though. It' sad to see them go, because we know what is about to happen in our area. Yikes!


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

I went out and bought another feeder the other day when I saw about 5 working over the 2 I have.
Got home from work today and got about 15 to 20, the most I have ever seen. 77539


----------



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

Well, the first norther is scheduled for Sept 22 & 23. We'll expect to see quite a few hitch a ride south with it. Be sure you have enough sugar to last til then!


----------



## jeffm66 (Sep 14, 2010)

Put my feeders out Sunday afternoon, saw one today.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Captain Marty (Jul 14, 2006)

*Onalaska Hummers*

We have about ten around our feeders here in Onalaska.


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

*Free breakfasts*

and lunches and of course, dinners!

They live in the wood across the street from us, come at crack of dawn for breakfast, stay around, drink and fight noisily all day long. What a bunch of freeloaders! 10 feeders, 15 lbs of sugar per week!

Screenshot from 2018-09-17 08-54-17.png

Screenshot from 2018-09-17 08-53-37.png


----------



## hog_down (Jan 11, 2010)

^^^ that is awesome, sir.


----------



## fishinfool (Jun 30, 2004)

i have 4-5 different ones around, but seems there is always 1 dominant one that runs off the other birds on my 2 feeders.


----------



## Captain Marty (Jul 14, 2006)

*Sad News*

There have been several humming birds around our two feeders for over a month now. Today I went to watch them feeding and defending the feeders. That when I notice one of our cats had one of the female hummingbirds in it mouth. It died in my hands. Very sad day.


----------



## going_deep (Apr 13, 2014)

Thats why i hate cats.....biggest killer of birds there is


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

fishinfool said:


> i have 4-5 different ones around, but seems there is always 1 dominant one that runs off the other birds on my 2 feeders.


Yep, his name is Todd. Todd is a Richard Cranium. He's at every feeder at some point. :cheers:


----------



## 3reds (Feb 7, 2007)

Last few weeks we have had between 20 and 50 at our feeders. Yesterday they all left except for about 8 birds and today there was only 2 left sad to see them go.


----------



## Ox Eye (Dec 17, 2007)

Looks like most of mine left early this morning. For the past week I've had to fill two 1/2 quart feeders twice a day. Only refilled one feeder this morning and it's still half full this evening.


----------



## going_deep (Apr 13, 2014)

Must be across the board because all of mine left also except for maybe a half dozen


----------



## flatsfishinfreddy (Jun 28, 2011)

pocjetty said:


> I don't understand the pictures with a bunch feeding at the same time. We had a big bunch show up a couple of days ago. I have four feeders out, and I spaced them well away from each other. But we always have a bully or two that run all of the others away from the feeders. I've never seen a big group all feeding peacefully like that.


Same here. We have 6 or so here in Brazoria County.
I have 4 feeders out and they all chase each other off from the feeders.


----------



## Trout chaser 88 (Dec 7, 2016)

Yep all mine juiced up and headed south. Crazy tick like skeeters one day gone the next


----------



## buckweet (Aug 8, 2011)

Nature is amazing. Suspect bright moon helps in triggering move, See it with waterfowl why not with hummers.


----------



## tdgal (Jun 16, 2009)

We got a bunch still in Dayton. My neighbor has 3 feeders out and you can't tell how many are over there due to the swarm 
I usually have 5 or 6 at our feeder all the time, filling it up once a day for about 2 weeks now


----------



## K LoLo (Sep 5, 2012)

Next year I will have to put some feeders out. I've seen two this year, just on a plant I have (don't know what it is, here when I moved in). I was grilling, and the bird was floating right near me. Wasn't quick enough with the camera though. 

Pretty amazing little birds. First time I saw them, and was glad I saw it "naturally".


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

^^^ Probably not too late to do it this year.


----------



## jeffscout (Jun 22, 2004)

tec said:


> ^^^ Probably not too late to do it this year.


Ours seem to have gone south this week. Last weekend and even early this week we were flooded with them. Later this week, they seemed to have left on their journey.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Most have departed here as well, only 6 diehards left.


----------



## tdgal (Jun 16, 2009)

*Humming birds*

Down to about 3 or 4. My mom had about 30-40 at her house and they are all gone from her place.


----------



## going_deep (Apr 13, 2014)

About a half dozen left here also


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

just saw atleast 1 still here


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Got about 10 here in Dickinson


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Here in the Woodlands mine headed south about 1 week ago. I have none now


----------



## 3reds (Feb 7, 2007)

I have only 5 left here.


----------



## going_deep (Apr 13, 2014)

Second wave must be coming through....i have atleast 2 doz here today


----------



## going_deep (Apr 13, 2014)

Cant fix the sidewaysness :/


----------



## Last Drift (Jun 30, 2009)

I hadn't seen any for a week and I saw two today in Sugar Land. Change the water and keep those feeders out.


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Still got several hanging around, don't know if they are passing through or not.
Funny thing is they are not feeding all day long, only in spurts.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

a frenzy here this morning several showed up


----------



## hog_down (Jan 11, 2010)

A good buddy of mine had this guy show up a few days at his house in the Woodlands. He thought it was leucistic, and not albino. From what we researched, it was VERY rare.


----------



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

Just when the numbers dropped they went back up. 20+ here in Austin County.....again!

Years ago there was a leucistic Ruby-throated on a feeder at a house on the tour at the Rockport Hummer Bird Fest. When the call went out it was sighted you couldn't find a place to park near the house it was at.

For the 'grammers:

__
http://instagr.am/p/BoaiUOgl3Fo/


----------



## jeffscout (Jun 22, 2004)

Great stuff, Tom. Thanks for sharing! I refilled my feeders tonight and have had one flyby. Hopefully there are some more to come.



wisslbritches said:


> Just when the numbers dropped they went back up. 20+ here in Austin County.....again!
> 
> Years ago there was a leucistic Ruby-throated on a feeder at a house on the tour at the Rockport Hummer Bird Fest. When the call went out it was sighted you couldn't find a place to park near the house it was at.
> 
> ...


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

They are leaving us ... Only a handful at our place now and my guess is that after this weekend cool front, the stragglers will be gone, too.


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Still have plenty of them around here, and most are migrating and very tired. There is no fighting at the feeder, and most feed and instead of heading for the trees they only go a few feet and perch for a while. I've seen two of them try to perch on an old rocking chair arm only to fall to the seat, remain there for a few seconds, and then move to a close perch.
We've had about 4 hours of steady rain this morning and that has slowed them down, but the front blew through and the temp dropped to 64.


----------



## Ox Eye (Dec 17, 2007)

Haven't seen any here in Cypress today.


----------



## DCUnger (Jul 25, 2012)

In Santa Fe, they are drinking 1 QT every 3 days.


----------



## Flounder Face (Jun 20, 2012)

I sat outside for 15 minutes this afternoon, saw around ten in sugar land. No feeders, just a bunch of flowering shrubs and plants.


----------



## yep (Jul 25, 2006)

Bam, they are gone.


----------



## going_deep (Apr 13, 2014)

I have atleast 2 dozen here and they are going through 32oz a day


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

I have about 20 to 30 and fill the quart feeder daily. In Dickinson

I have 3 feeders total but they only empty the one daily.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

still have 1 holdout maybe 2 the last 3 days, as soon as this winds changes here im sure they will be riding it out


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

We still have 6 diehards here this morning & it's 50 degrees & raining here. These are just plain stubborn.


----------



## jeffscout (Jun 22, 2004)

We had a few this weekend, I think this front might be the end of it as well.


----------



## Ox Eye (Dec 17, 2007)

Ox Eye said:


> Haven't seen any here in Cypress today.


Couple days later, two showed up and are still here. Thought they'd catch the front tailwind this morning â€¦ but they seem happy to stay and fight over the 1 feeder still up.


----------



## going_deep (Apr 13, 2014)

So i have one here still.....should i continue to feed it or take the feeder down so he will go on?


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

It'll leave when the time is right, until leave it up, he'll need the energy.


----------



## dpeterson (May 3, 2007)

*30 plus*

here in crystal beach today. We have 5 feeders out and have had as many as 7 feeders out this past month. They may leave today but won't know until morning.


----------

